# about Hole.zip virus



## natt (Jul 27, 2007)

I came across the case where PC is infected with following file which are regenerating even after their removal
file name - hole.zip size - 33Kb

Suspicious processes when i press ctrl-alt-delete are

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Empty.jpg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Blank.doc
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DWRCST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Zero.txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Hole.zip
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllChache\Unoccupied.reg
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cftmons.exe

How to remove this virus

Pc is having mcafee 2007(10 in 1) protection installed
Now what should i do with that PC


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

You have a Virus called W32/Brontok-CJ it is a worm. For more information on it have a look here:
http://www.sophos.com/security/analyses/w32brontokcj.html

To remove the infection.....

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards.


----------

